# Help with Dwarf tactics



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, startign a Dwarf Force and I havea few issues.

1) This wiil be my lord:

Lord with:
Shield
Master rune of gromli
rune of cleaving
rune of fury
master rune of Alaric the mad
EITHER: rune of speed, or the rune of fire (not sure which)

2) I'm thinking seen as though I'll be gettign charged most of the time, might it be worth taking as many longbeard units as i can, at least then i can dish out some mean damage when i get to attack. And if so, should all longbeards have GWs, because they wouldn't have as good a Armour save then (I'm a n00b so to speak so this is basic stuff)

I'll be taking two units of quarrelers and one of thunderers so thats ok

But i need help with special and rare choices


Any help would be appreciated


----------



## iron panda (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a solid core of dwarf warriors equipped with shields. It's not as glamorous statwise as compared to longbeards, but their main purpose is not to win in hth, but excel in winning combat resolution. At 3+ AS, leadership of 9, and 3-4 ranks deep, they are more than capable of holding their own. 

Longbeards are cool, but running multiple units of them can get quite expensive. I'd rather add more warriors to bulk up my line rather than relying on so few numbers. For them, their use would be primarily to be placed centrally and use them as support for rerolling for morale. And if it suffice, use them as flank chargers.

It's understandable to equip a dwarf lord with a lot of runic goodies. They're after all the head honchos of a hold, but they can get quite expensive. Spending more on warriors would be more practical as they can always boost up the overall effectivenes of one's army. For basics, a rune of stone, rune of preservation, and a rune of cleaving and shield (or just plain great weapon) would suffice.

For specials, picking up a couple of bolt throwers is a good idea. Equip them with an engineer for their BS 4 and rune of penetration and/or rune of burning and they can cause quite a damage. Place them where they can have LOS to snipe at big units of cavalry or big blocks of infantry and with good dice rolls, can be an annoyance to the opposing player. Miners are cool too, as they can be used to contest table quarters and even bolster a line. Just when an opponent thinks that he gets an upper hand in a particular flank, 10-15 miners pop up ready for a flank charge. Another special choice to consider, are Ironbreakers. These guys are rock solid. Anchor them on a flank supported by a smaller unit of warriors or a missile unit and more than likely, they can hold that flank. 2+ AS, coupled with a rune of battle (+1 combat resolution) and 3 ranks is nothing to dismiss at.


For rares, an organ gun and gyro copter are good choices. A gyro can be used to march block and stagger his advancing lines and in a pinch, can take out artillery and pesky skirmishers as well. An organ gun's awesome choice too. Supported by a thunderer unit, they have the potential to repulse or even wipe out an advancing cavalry charge.


Good luck!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

iron panda said:


> At 3+ AS, leadership of 9, and 3-4 ranks deep, they are more than capable of holding their own.



I'm curious, as is my understanding, heavy armour gives you a 5+ and then a shield gives +1 for an armour save of 4+, how do warriors get a 3+ save??


----------



## iron panda (Jan 7, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'm curious, as is my understanding, heavy armour gives you a 5+ and then a shield gives +1 for an armour save of 4+, how do warriors get a 3+ save??


Being in hth, they can parry using the hand weapon and shield combo.


Sorta like Space Marines. Too bad, they don't have chainswords.:biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Page 56 Reaper! 

That is good advice from iron panda, I would add that I too think bolt throwers are a fantastic choice, especially with the bargain deal you get on them. A cannon is always a good move too, particularly against heavily armoured opponents. With artillery just try to make sure you have long range covered as well as short range, it always seems a waste for me when gunline armies can't hit their opponent from turn 1. If you go for BT of cannon you are sorted.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

squeek said:


> Page 56 Reaper!


Yeah i see it now lol (My finding skills are somewhat...well...dump)

I'll be taking at least one cannon (Got two anyway from my two battalions lol)

I need some advice on tactics as well. I'm the lowliest kind of rookie


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

if you look at this thread:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=24801

Snorri gave quite a good example of one way to play them.

thats a start


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Lord with:
> Shield
> Master rune of gromli
> rune of cleaving
> ...


Uhm you're Dwarven Runic Items are messed up. 
1st of all you should read "Rules of the Runes" on page 43 in the Dwarf armybook atleast 2 times. 
Then make 10 runic items. 
Then read the rules again. 
Then check your items to see how many that are illegal. 
Then remake them legal!

Im not trying to be an ass here, this is simply something you _must_ learn! Take some time with this directly instead of making misstake after misstake here, which is totally unnecessary

After that rethink the lord completly.
I would suggest this:
Lord with Great Weapon and Shieldbearers
GW: Master Rune of Gragg the Grim, Rune of Snorri Spangelhelm
Armour:Rune of Stone, Rune of Resistance
Talisman:Master Rune of Spite, Rune of the Furnace
301 pts

This guy is tough as the mountains whilst capable of dishing out quite good damage too. The Dwarf Lord known as one of the "Lords of doom death and disaster" in the game, no reason not to make him live up to that name:wink:


----------

